# Line Tamer - Finally Affordable Fly Line Management for YOUR Skiff!



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

So it took awhile, but I finally made the prototype, and am ready to tweak it and unleash on your world! They are rubber - clear. Flexible. Thick enough not to blow off your deck, but weigh only 1.75 pounds and 14.75" across.
Selling at a miraculous $95-dollars and that includes shipping USA. EMail - [email protected] for quickest response.


----------

